# ALVISE funde a la ZORRA PASTOR en el juicio por difundir su mierda PSOE-NEWTRAL



## Niels Bohr (24 Ene 2022)




----------



## belenus (24 Ene 2022)




----------



## belenus (24 Ene 2022)




----------



## Lomo Plateado (24 Ene 2022)

Pillo palco VIP


----------



## terraenxebre (24 Ene 2022)

Ana paston y garcia forreras.

Brooootal


----------



## EnergyTreeef (24 Ene 2022)

hay que tener estómago……
aghrrrrrrrr


----------



## bubba_zanetti (24 Ene 2022)




----------



## Niels Bohr (24 Ene 2022)

EnergyTreeef dijo:


> hay que tener estómago……
> aghrrrrrrrr



Son todas así. El estómago es follárselas a ellas que son todas unas putas capaces de casaarse con gordos, calvos o canosos situados.


----------



## Viviendo Digno (24 Ene 2022)

Esa puta mafia de verificadores y periodistas debe ser desterrada del país.


----------



## Danibr_00 (24 Ene 2022)

Que se joda la perra sarnosa y que pague a tocateja.


----------



## ueee3 (24 Ene 2022)

Niels Bohr dijo:


>



Pillo sitio.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (24 Ene 2022)

Durante un tiempo (y aun para mucha gente), toda esta gentuza de la Ana Pastor o el Ebola, eran supuestos periodistas imparciales que denunciaban las injusticias y se enfrentaban a los politicos, cualquiera que fuera su partido. 

A cuantos universitarios progretas y subnormales con infulas de perdonavidas engañaron esta gente.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (24 Ene 2022)

Mira si tienen que ser estúpidos estos referentes progres para que un tío, con su sola intención y determinación, los humille y los deje en ridículo tantas veces.


----------



## COVID 8M (24 Ene 2022)

Niels Bohr dijo:


>



¿Por qué dice twitter que los vídeos tienen 0 reproducciones?


----------



## alabrasa (24 Ene 2022)

Porqué cojones no se ven los enlaces de Twitter en el puto foro


----------



## Al-paquia (24 Ene 2022)

No me entero de una mierda, qué es lo que ha ido a juicio?


----------



## Karlb (24 Ene 2022)

Hoy es un gran día.


----------



## santi (24 Ene 2022)

Brutal


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (24 Ene 2022)

terraenxebre dijo:


> Ana paston y garcia forreras.
> 
> Brooootal



Jjjjajjajja el gordo y la flaca..me mondoooo


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (24 Ene 2022)

A reventar a todos estos hijos de puta, etarras comunistas, queremos las putas Cabezas de todo pestoe y podemos : etarras pederastas y comunmierdistas ! Satanchez degolladoooo!


----------



## Euron G. (24 Ene 2022)

La cara de la Paston al llegar a sede judicial es IMPAGABLE. Y eso que lleva mascarilla. Dios, como la empapelen va a ser algo EPICO.


----------



## Alexander Supertramp (24 Ene 2022)

Masones, invertidos y asesinos. Pack completo.


----------



## shur 1 (24 Ene 2022)

Ha puesto otro tuit denunciando que ningún medio se ha hecho eco de algo tan grave e importante.

Es brutal la dictadura oculta en la que estamos.


----------



## shur 1 (24 Ene 2022)




----------



## 시켈 ! (25 Ene 2022)

Ana PASTÓN y García FORRERAS.


----------



## Pagaaloslistoscontudinero (25 Ene 2022)

¿Pero de verdad alguien con dos dedos de frente piensa que esta gente busca la verdad y exponerla?


----------



## zirick (25 Ene 2022)

Cuanta nutrición de golpe


----------



## Taxis. (25 Ene 2022)

No son periodistas, son activistas...


----------



## HuskyJerk (25 Ene 2022)




----------



## alas97 (25 Ene 2022)

Esto si es noticia bomba, se rasca un poco detrás de los nazis periodistas y te encuentras que tienen conexión directa con las minas de plata en coquimbo y el reino de moria.

gensanta que manera de forrarse en este país con cualquier chiringuito, en otro tiempo se les llamaría mafias. pero oye, es por un bien común para desmentir bulos y tal y que la verdac no llegue al publico.


----------



## Kago Shen Tao (25 Ene 2022)

es TT y ni una mención entre los voceros comunistas jajajajaja

macho este país está podrido hasta las cejas

que entre ya VOX y abra el cajón de mierda y se lleve al paredón a todos los que se lo merezcan, que cuando se nos acaben las balas les van a ejecutar con tirachinas y huesos de aceituna


----------



## Giordano Bruno (25 Ene 2022)

alabrasa dijo:


> Porqué cojones no se ven los enlaces de Twitter en el puto foro



Ahh vale pensaba que era cosa mía. .....imagino que tienen vetado el foro.


----------



## Giordano Bruno (25 Ene 2022)

shur 1 dijo:


> Ha puesto otro tuit denunciando que ningún medio se ha hecho eco de algo tan grave e importante.
> 
> Es brutal la dictadura oculta en la que estamos.



Al todavía presidente de USA el hombre más poderoso del planeta jejeje le cortaron la señal durante su rueda de prensa TODAS LAS CADENAS DE TV A LA VEZ por decir que podía haber pucherazo....pues imaginate aquí en España que hay 2 multinacionales de TV harán lo que les salga de los cojones


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (25 Ene 2022)

Tiparraca de la peor calaña que pasará a la historia por haber hecho pasar la simple MALA EDUCACIÓN, por supuesta agudeza o perspicacia periodística.

Hasta ahí lo normal. Lo malo es que encima le han salido imitadoras, que se piensan que por usar un tono arrogante, antipático, interrumpir y acosar al entrevistado son más listas o mejores periodistas.

Que pena de gente, que pena de país y de profesión.


----------



## unaburbu (25 Ene 2022)

Esto requiere 24h de ayuno


----------



## magnoberto (25 Ene 2022)

La izquierda en nada pensando como censurar internet


----------



## EnergiaLibre (25 Ene 2022)

En otro vidio dicen a parte de estar nerviosa y tensa en el juicio, que lo que más le jodía es que le llamen Ana Pastón y Forreras jajajajajja


----------



## deportista (25 Ene 2022)

Todo lo que sea psoe, podemos significa delincuencia, tiranía y crimen de lesa humanidad.


----------



## ashe (25 Ene 2022)

Taxis. dijo:


> No son periodistas, son activistas...



Lo que a día de hoy es lo mismo, cuando no ahora muchos "influencers" creen ser mejor que los periodistas


----------



## PedrelGuape (25 Ene 2022)

ashe dijo:


> Lo que a día de hoy es lo mismo, cuando no ahora muchos "influencers" creen ser mejor que los periodistas



Es que cualquier influencer o youtuber de mierda es mas fiable que "periodistas" que esconden la verdad a cambio de dinero.
Que España es un país corrupto hasta la médula ya lo sabemos, pero que los supuestos periodistas son cómplices de toda estafa también es cierto.


----------



## Trabajar para el enemigo (25 Ene 2022)

EnergyTreeef dijo:


> hay que tener estómago……
> aghrrrrrrrr



¿Quien, él? ¿Por besar a una morogitana?

Porque vamos, la gente que dice que eso es un pibón solo porque está flaca y era joven...


----------



## Vanatico (25 Ene 2022)

La famosa becaria con chancletas esta escocida.


----------



## avioneti (25 Ene 2022)

Alvise quien es? a que se dedica?

Les mete una caña a todos tremenda. Otro que le esta dando por todos los lados es el presidente de ATA


----------



## Vill-Vacunas (25 Ene 2022)

Euron G. dijo:


> La cara de la Paston al llegar a sede judicial es IMPAGABLE. Y eso que lleva mascarilla. Dios, como la empapelen va a ser algo EPICO.



Que nochecitas épicas nos ha dado Ana Pastón.


----------



## nelsoncito (25 Ene 2022)

Desde el principio dije que la verificación de noticias era un negocio bajo sospecha, precisamente por la falta de negocio.

Imaginad que aquí en el foro formamos un equipo de chavales que verifica bulos de noticias publicadas para garantizar la veracidad de la información.

Bien. ¿Y quién paga el pato?

...
...

Nadie. Absolutamente nadie.

Ya veis que es un negocio que no se sostiene, excepto que sea una tapadera corrupta para desviar dinero público y acallar a los disidentes contra el gobierno.

Pensadlo bien.


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (25 Ene 2022)

El negocio de la verdac…


----------



## Chortina Premium (25 Ene 2022)

La mafia socialista en plena acción, llevan así desde tiempos inmemoriales pero los borregos siguen votando a la PZO€ corrupta y manipuladora


----------



## Pepeprisas (25 Ene 2022)

Ana Pastón es la peor calaña imaginable de.modo que mi desayuno hoy está servido


----------



## rayban00 (25 Ene 2022)

Entre la Ana Pastón y la zorra de zorringer no se a cual odio más...

¿2 catetas analfabetas pagadas por el criminal asesino psoe me va a decir qué es verdad y qué es mentira?


----------



## PeterGriffyn (25 Ene 2022)

No sabía que esos dos eran matrimonio. Pues esta bien buena la tia para el gordito


----------



## Chichi coge el yeyo (25 Ene 2022)

La hanita pástor siempre estuvo sobrevalorada. Su "periodismo imparcial" sólo consistía en poner cara de oler mierda, interrumpir al entrevistado, formular preguntas que responderlas implicase la aceptación de ciertas premisas interesadas o no permitir que el entrevistado contestase con preguntas retóricas, entre otras lindezas; que la peña tragase con la campaña que se hizo para endiosarla supongo que responde a la mierda de nivel de comprensión del lenguaje que hay en este país, así como el matriarcao járcor/masoquista imperante.

De ÑVTRAL directamente ya debería hacerle sospechar a uno que las matizaciones que hace siempre vayan en un sentido ideológico. Me gusta que una de sus tácticas sea "ejjjjjjjj que son datos del minijjjjjterio": ya, jopvtas, una de las gracias del periodismo es poder señalar a las administraciones y decirles que MIENTEN con sus datos. Por lo demás, TRVÑAL pinta a negociete que se montó a sabiendas de que ciertos intereses iban a hacer virar a los grandes medios hacia el desacreditamiento de toda información, falsa o no, que no siguiera la línea oficial.

Con no hacerles ni caso o tomar como falso casi todo lo que dicen es suficiente, puedes vivir tranquilo.

PD: me nutre lo de halbiseh.


----------



## arriondas (25 Ene 2022)

nelsoncito dijo:


> Desde el principio dije que la verificación de noticias era un negocio bajo sospecha, precisamente por la falta de negocio.
> 
> Imaginad que aquí en el foro formamos un equipo de chavales que verifica bulos de noticias publicadas para garantizar la veracidad de la información.
> 
> ...



Las llamadas agencias de verificación tienen están creadas por los grandes grupos de comunicación, los gobiernos y también por otras grandes corporaciones, que meten mucho dinero para que un ejército de charos y barbitas comesoja con voz de pito te digan qué noticias son falsas y cuales son ciertas (sic)

Su creación está motivada por el hostiazo que se están metiendo los mass media tradicionales (públicos y privados), que se quedan con un público rural y envejecido, mientras los jóvenes y los de mediana edad prefieren informarse por foros redes sociales, y sitios alternativos que sí se atreven a publicar información que los periodistas de los grandes medios no pueden o no quieren publicar. Por eso las agencias de verificación están continuamente demonizando a todo lo anterior, etiquetando todo lo que publican como "bulo". Si te fijas, los manginas y las charos pelofrito de esas agencias nunca hablan encontrra del gobierno de turno o a las grandes corporaciones, son sus vocingleros. Basta con hurgar en internet para comprobarlo; basta con ver cómo defienden en bloque a Alberto Garzón, después de la gilipollez que soltó acerca de la carne y las granjas.

Asi que Maldita y Newtral son aparatos para acallar cualquier tipo de disidencia y también una industria en si misma, que da trabajo a personas que en circunstancias normales no valdrían ni para hacer fotocopias ( todo ello pagado con dinero público, claro está)


----------



## Funcional (25 Ene 2022)

Dejáos de verificaciones y demás eufemismos. Lo que practica la Pastón es lo que toda la vida hemos llamado censura.


----------



## Uritorco (25 Ene 2022)




----------



## Boba Fet II (25 Ene 2022)

Por desgracia esa mega zorra de ANA PASTÓN se irá de rositas tras pagar las costas y aquí no a pasado nada.

Aunque quizá se corte un poquito de aquí en adelante y se le bajen un poco los humos a esa mega zorra feminazi chupa pollas de obesos morbidos con poder. 

Un 10 para Alvise que a demostrado ser un tipo valiente.


----------



## kabeljau (25 Ene 2022)

La zorrra es la del cabestro fanegas.


----------



## Boba Fet II (25 Ene 2022)




----------



## arriondas (25 Ene 2022)

¿No te das cuenta de la gilipollez que acabas de soltar? Deja de proyectar, anda.

Censura no, pero respeto sí. Que no es lo mismo. No estoy a favor de la censura.


----------



## Nicors (25 Ene 2022)

Porque no puedo ver los videos coño?


----------



## Tails (25 Ene 2022)

La jueza manda al banquillo a Alvise Pérez por falsedad documental e injurias


La jueza del juzgado de instrucción 33 de Barcelona ha seguido el criterio de la fiscalía y ha citado al difusor de bulos de la derecha y extrema derecha tuitera, Alvise Pérez, como investigado (antes imputado). La Fiscalía de delitos informáticos investigó la denuncia y presentó una denuncia...




jotapov.com













Alvise confiesa ante el juez que la PCR de Salvador Illa era falsa


Alvise Pérez, uno de los referentes de la derecha y ultraderecha tuitera, ha sufrido una bajada de humos en su declaración con...




jotapov.com













La jueza cita como imputado a Alvise Pérez por publicar una falsa PCR positiva de Salvador Illa


La magistrada avanza en la investigación tras la denuncia de la Fiscalía contra el tuitero por falsedad en documento privado e injurias




www.eldiario.es







El "analista" Alvise Pérez miente al acusar a Tribuna de "no poder" hacerle una entrevista tras el 'Caso Puente': aquí la grabación que le retrata



Si esa es la fuente...........


----------



## EnergiaLibre (25 Ene 2022)

menuda red mafiosa de comunicación está destapando el colega, mis dieses


----------



## Remero consentido (25 Ene 2022)

Euron G. dijo:


> La cara de la Paston al llegar a sede judicial es IMPAGABLE. Y eso que lleva mascarilla. Dios, como la empapelen va a ser algo EPICO.



Para un juez hay algo prioritario a hacer justicia y es que no lo echen del sillon, que para eso le costo tanto aprobar las oposiciones, salvo el cuarto turno.


----------



## SEVEN (25 Ene 2022)

Ana P. hizo varias entrevistas a Rafael Correa, siempre con su sesgo de parcialidad y preguntas capciosas. En todas fue a por lana y salió trasquilada. Muy superior el presidente.

Aquí cuando Correa le llama Anita:


----------



## Don Redondón (25 Ene 2022)

no pasa nada, si sale condenada, paga costas, si quieren meterle mano hay que denunciarla y ponerla en el juzgado pero penalmente, que chupe carcel, y tal y como está el panorama va a ser que no.


----------



## Orgelmeister (25 Ene 2022)

He pulsado en #AnaPastón y #GarciaForreras

No sé si sirve, pero no me costaba nada pulsar en #AnaPastón y #GarciaForreras


----------



## Tails (25 Ene 2022)

Remero consentido dijo:


> Para un juez hay algo prioritario a hacer justicia y es que no lo echen del sillon, que para eso le costo tanto aprobar las oposiciones, salvo el cuarto turno.




la Asamblea de Madrid tiene potestad para proponer una de cada tres plazas de juez de las Salas de lo Civil y Penal del Tribunal Superior de Justicia de Madrid (TSJM).

por eso el gobierno no va a ser condenado

¿no?


----------



## Paddy McAloon (25 Ene 2022)

alabrasa dijo:


> Porqué cojones no se ven los enlaces de Twitter en el puto foro



¿Por qué cojones no pones los putos interrogantes?


----------



## Kabraloka (25 Ene 2022)

esto sí es periodismo de investigación, y no lo que hace la sexta


----------



## Poncho129 (25 Ene 2022)

Que le den por culo a Marrana Pastor


----------



## capitan anchoa (25 Ene 2022)

No olvidemos que estos son los que controlan "presuntamente" Forocoches y censuran y eliminan cualquier hilo o información contraria al gobierno, censura pura y dura, llegó a haber hasta un momento en el que hasta "moderadores" de los que se decía que, presuntamente, eran trabajadores de Newtral eliminaban hilos o hasta yo llegué a ver como a un usuario que puso una noticia de OKdiario citando fuente se le editó y eliminó porque según el "moderador" esa no era una fuente fiable.

En resumen, la información y las noticias sólo valen las de ellos... y ahí está metido en el ajo desde Facebook hasta Twitter y la asociación "Poynter" que ya sabemos de donde proviene.


----------



## Triyuga (25 Ene 2022)

Niels Bohr dijo:


>



De la familia Pastor 4


----------



## Alexander Supertramp (25 Ene 2022)

Alvise, menudo bujarra acomplejado


----------



## Terminus (25 Ene 2022)

Esa vive de verificar trolas


----------



## NIKK (25 Ene 2022)

Menuda sinvergüenza.


----------



## Blackmoon (25 Ene 2022)

Empachao...


----------



## Rose_Seraphim (25 Ene 2022)

rayban00 dijo:


> Entre la Ana Pastón y la zorra de zorringer no se a cual odio más...
> 
> ¿2 catetas analfabetas pagadas por el criminal asesino psoe me va a decir qué es verdad y qué es mentira?



Y medio moras, además. Demasiado infiltrado no celtíbero-romano en este puto país.


----------



## Greeek MF (25 Ene 2022)

Sobre todo policías y políticos y periodistas que no se quieren mojar ni dar la cara ni arriesgar pero son patriotas


----------



## Greeek MF (25 Ene 2022)

Recordemos este momento épico de esta CHULA asquerosa


----------



## The Hellion (25 Ene 2022)

Greeek MF dijo:


> Recordemos este momento épico de esta CHULA asquerosa



Que dé dinero no sé si creérmelo o no, porque suelen ser generosos con lo ajeno y unos ratas con lo propio, pero que tenga acogidos a inmigrantes en su casa es fácil de comprobar. 

Y si no los tiene, es una mentirosa de tomo y lomo.


----------



## Pepeprisas (25 Ene 2022)

Ana Pastón es bastante mediocre, espero que la den Pal pelo


----------



## FROM HELL (25 Ene 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> Durante un tiempo (y aun para mucha gente), toda esta gentuza de la Ana Pastor o el Ebola, eran supuestos periodistas imparciales que denunciaban las injusticias y se enfrentaban a los politicos, cualquiera que fuera su partido.
> 
> A cuantos universitarios progretas y subnormales con infulas de perdonavidas engañaron esta gente.



No engañaron a ninguno que no fuera un subnormal analfabeto chupapollas del socialismo. 

Dejad de blanquear a los "engañados" votantes de podemos, el 15-M o los programas de lasexta. El socialismo triunfa porque vende exactamente lo que la gentuza que les vota quiere comprar.


----------



## S. Moguilevich (25 Ene 2022)

Alvise es el autenico FAT CHECKER


----------



## Cosme Oriol (25 Ene 2022)

Todo esto está muy bien pero los ministerios de la verdad digitales sigan abiertos y ejerciendo su manipulación y censura, de que vale esto?


----------



## Danibr_00 (25 Ene 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> Durante un tiempo (y aun para mucha gente), toda esta gentuza de la Ana Pastor o el Ebola, eran supuestos periodistas imparciales que denunciaban las injusticias y se enfrentaban a los politicos, cualquiera que fuera su partido.
> 
> A cuantos universitarios progretas y subnormales con infulas de perdonavidas engañaron esta gente.



Debería ser la pole.


----------



## JoaquinTorrao (25 Ene 2022)




----------



## ciberecovero (22 Mar 2022)

belenus dijo:


> *CANAL ALVISE PEREZ
> 
> El Gobierno desvió 335.000 euros de los Fondos Europeos para reformas y mejoras de lujo en el palacio de vacaciones de Pedro Sánchez.*
> _*Las reformas de lujo incluyeron un baño deluxe de altos materiales o un solárium en el interior de Las Marismillas para el bronceado de sus huéspedes.*_
> *Esto es, sencillamente, vomitivo.*




Alvise Pérez, [22/03/2022 20:56]









> Vaya.
> 
> Una cuenta “altavoz” con distinto n° de teléfono y distinta IP ha sido suspendida por Twitter España en exactamente 34 minutos.
> 
> ...












Alvise Pérez


ℹ️ Canal de Actualidad libre e independiente. Puedes escribirme en Alvisepf@gmail.com o Alviseperez@protonmail.com Mis únicas redes son:	Instagram.com/Alviseperez	Facebook.com/Alviseperez Patreon.com/Alviseperez	IBAN: ES76 1465 0100 96 2048562854




t.me


----------



## ciberecovero (31 Mar 2022)

​


----------

